# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  الزعيم مريخ السودان ضد الانهار (ريفرز) بطل نيجيريا وبالله التوفيق

## استرلينى

*ها انا فتحت ليكم البوست بتاع المباره اى زول خايف يعنى شنو المريخ كبير سواء فاز او خسر يظل كبيرا باذن الله النصر حليفنا اليوم
*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله خماسية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اللهم نسألك النصر المبين لمريخ الشعب الاحمر  و باذن الله الواحد القهار الفرد الصمد  منتصرين 
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اعزك الله يا استرليني وربنا يفرح الانقياء الليله بنصر مريخي يسر العين ويفرح البال
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل
ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل
ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل
ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف
ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر
ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل
ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب
ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب
ومن جعلك ملاذاً فلن يضيع
ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى الى صراط مستقيم
اللهم كن وليا ونصيرا وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا 
اللهم نسالك بعزتك وجلال قدرك وعظيم سلطانك
وبكل اسم سميت به اسمك او ذكرته في كتابك ،
يا خالق السموات والأرض
يا من لا تدركه الأبصار ويدرك كل شيء
يا مجيب الدعاء يا عظيم الرجاء
أدخل السرور فى قلوب السودانين وأبهج الملايين
بنصر مؤذر لمريخ السودان يا أرحم الراحمين
آمين اللهم آمين

*

----------


## kampbell

*يا جماعه شوفوا لينا حل لموضوع اضافه الصور دي ياخي  كرهتنا  المشاركات 

و دا يوم  الصور زاتو
*

----------


## استرلينى

*باذن الله سوف نثبت للقاره كلها من هو المريخ اليوم وسوف تكون بعد معجزه برشلونه باذن الله 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*https://scontent-sit4-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f9&oe=5927DBBD
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مشكله الصور ياكسلاو ى
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اللهم اكرمنا بنصر مبين وتأهل بفوز عريض ........
اللهم أفرح الصفوه عاشقي الزعيم بنصر تاريخي.......
اللهم إنا نرضى بقدرك وقدرتك فاجعل القدر معنا يا اللهّ.......
اللهم اميييييييين
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*والله يا شباب انا شامي ريحت الفوز ان شاء الله اليوم الان داخل الاستاد منظر رهيب رهيب ممكن الاستاد اليوم ما يشيل الساعة 5 الان ونص الاستاد مليان
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*أتمناه يوم من إيام المريخ الخالدات.....
الرجفه حاصله إنشاء الله م ينقلوها....
نحن بره البلد ياريت لو كنا حضورا في الاستاد متوقع يحصل خير انشاء اللةّ
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*علشان الرجفه دي نحن مشينه
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*أن  شاء  الله  الزعيم  منتصر  باربعه  أهداف  نظيفه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تللخ عليك يا استرليني ياوجه السعد


بإذن الله تعالى منتصرين ومتاهلين
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*منقوووله علي الشروووق
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*يا احباب اذا المباراة منقولة اذاعيا مدونا برابط

اللهم انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر
واجعل التاهل من نصيبنا يا قادر ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

منقوووله علي الشروووق



خشمك فيهو اللبن
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمادالدين طه
					

يا احباب اذا المباراة منقولة اذاعيا مدونا برابط

اللهم انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر
واجعل التاهل من نصيبنا يا قادر ياكريم



جتني رساله من  الاستاد عربيه الشروق موجوده
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ممكن تسجيل المباره 
*

----------


## المريود

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*والله قناة الشروق دي شوم .. الله يحلنا منها
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mirikhabi
					

والله قناة الشروق دي شوم .. الله يحلنا منها



هههههههههههههههههههههه   ختفتها
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr1ZMeFq02I
*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*ياناس  الداخل  كيف  الأجواء بالأستاد  وان شاء  الله  الملعب  مليان  بالصفوه  دى  مباراة  شفوت  تشجيع  طوال  زمن  المباراة   والنصر   لنا  باذنه  تعالى  برباعيه  نظيفه
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*رابط الراديو
http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*جمال وعلى وضفر وكونلى وباسكال وعاشور وامير والسمانى وعجب وبكرى ومحمد عبدالرحمن
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*لا موقع لقدم داخل الاستاذ وقابل الجمهور دخول لاعبى ريفرز بالصمت التام وهذا يحدث لاول مرة فى استادات السودان
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مافى كاميرا طائرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*الاخبار ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*5 دقائق والمريخ مهاجم بضراوة
اللهم نصرك يا رب
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب النصر
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*ي اخوانا الكورة منقؤله ؤؤين افيدؤؤؤنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم وفق الزعيم بنصر فخيم
اللهم وفقنا للعبور بنصر عزيز
اللهم افرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بث مباشر



*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب خمسه
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*الله اكبر   الله اكبر   الله اكبر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة والهدف الأول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمدلله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عاشور يحرز الهدف الاول للزعيم فى الدقيقة 8
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تدخل عنيف علي بكري المدينة وبطاقة صفراء للنيجيري
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد الهدف الثاني الولوج تحولت لركنية
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما زال المريخ يهاجم بضراوة وهو متقدم بهدف بكري المدينة
اللهم نصرك المؤزر يا رب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 41 (41 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
اللهم نسألك ان تفرح قلوبنا
*

----------


## sonstar

*اها الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*قووون بكري
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري والهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*حرام والله يا ادارة المريخ في عدم البث ذنبنا شنو نحنا البرة ديل
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*قووون بكري
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحمن محجوب
					

حرام والله يا ادارة المريخ في عدم البث ذنبنا شنو نحنا البرة ديل



ديل بيفكروا فى نفسهم بس .. واضح انه عمرهم ما كانوا مريخاب ولا عرفوا تشجيع المريخ يعنى شنو .. لو كانوا بيعرفوا كانوا راعوا للمغتربين
                        	*

----------


## فيصل العجب

*الله اكبر الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اللهم لك الحمد و لك الشكر 
*

----------


## الشائب

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*اللهم أنصر  المريخ  نصرا  كبيرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد ميدو ان يحرز الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*ياااااااااااااارب أنصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*اللهم نصرك المؤز
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وثبت اقدام فرسان المريخ
اللهم افرح السودان بنصر الزعيم 
اللهم الحشود الهادره ترجع لاهلها ظافره
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم سلبي جداً امام الخشونة المتعمدة واللعب العنيف من قبل لعيبة ريفرز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري يضيع هدف مؤكد ليته مرر الكرة لميدو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*قووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العقرب والهدف الثالث للمريخ
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا سلاااااام 
رجافة انا من الدرجة الممتازة 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الأمين
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يارب كمل فرحتنا وانصرنا 
يارب كمل فرحتنا وانصرنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بثلاثية مريخية
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الأول بثلاثيه ناريه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر الله اكبر الله أكبر
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الله أكبر عادلنا قولو يارب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الحمد لله عدد خلقه زنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته 
الحمد لله عدد خلقه زنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الأمين
                        	*

----------


## فيصل العجب

*مريخنا العظيم  مريخنا العظيم 
     اللهم انصرنا عليهم  ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

يا سلاااااام 
رجافة انا من الدرجة الممتازة 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الأمين



ما بتلحقني في الرجفي و كمان فيها مشي الحمام كل10 دقائق
*

----------


## mohanur

*قسما بالله اتابع وابكي من فرقة الوطن والبعد عن المحبوب المريخ.....اللهم نصرك للمريخ اليوم وتأهله يارب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 36 (36 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
 أبو علي,  محمد نصر باشا,  alajabalajeeb,  ali sirag,  مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,  مريخي للابد,  نعيم عجيمي,  Azmi shosh,  الأحمر الولهان,  الصعب,  احمد محمد عوض,  Consultant,  اسكول وبس,  بلكووو,  جلال الزبير,  خالد محمد الحسن,  خالد العوض,  jamal85,  Jimmy_Doe,  KHALID IBRAHIM,  Mohamed Eisa,  Mohamed Mirghani,  mohammed_h_o,  MOHAMMED_MS128,  mohanur,  omer shams,  osman222,  shahd121,  كروبين,  Sudani in USA,  عادل الناصر,  عجب ميدوب,  عشقي المريخ ويونايتد,  وليد علي,  ودالصفوه
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*الحمد  لله  الحمد  لله  الحمد  لله حمدا  كثيرا  اللهم  أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ارحمونا يا ادارة المريخ والله حرام عليكم عديل
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
شوط أول ممتاز
المطلوب في الشوط الثاني أولاً المحافظة على نظافة الشباك 
ثم إحراز هدفين على الأقل
يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله انا ف المعرض وعندى اجهزه صيانه بتاعت عملاء ماقادر اعمل حاجه اعصابى بايظه
*

----------


## eabuali

*والله البث ما مشكله اذا سوف يكون في صالح المريخ لا مشكله اهم حاجه تكمل علي كده
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*قول يارب اهم حاجه نحرزهدف رابع ونؤمن الدفاع ونلعب بتوازن
                        	*

----------


## فيصل العجب

*فعلا لابد من الحزر ثم الحزر وخاصة في ربع الساعة الاولي من الشوط الثاني  يجب الإنتباه  جيد من احراز هدف من قبل الفريق النيجيري
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
بداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## المريود

*اللهم ربنا انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*يارب فضللك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء لأمير كمال
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يبعد كرة خطيرة عن مرماه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## badri

*وما النصر الا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله نصر آخر الدقايق زين واخشى على المريخ من الركون للدفاع 
الكورة دى دايرة ضغط هجومى متواصل
فى الشوط الأول ولا هجمة للنيجيرى

*

----------


## ayman akoud

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKvgfV4LDE
*

----------


## فيصل العجب

*اللهم انصرنا عليهم بخماسية نظيفه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علي جعفر يغادر الملعب مصاب
ويدخل حقار
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*ياالله انصر المريخ نصرمن عندك ياكريم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجمهور غير متحرك
والفريق النيجيري ضاغط
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هبوط فى اداء المريخ ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا كريم تنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا الله يا كريم تنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااارب نصرك الذي لا يرد
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*قفلت الرادى غلبنى اسمع والله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اول ركنية مريخية في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا الله يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك ونصرك المؤزر يا الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق النيجيري بدا يهاجم بشراسة شديدة 
مطلوب التركيز الشديد من الدفاع والوسط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج خاطيء لجمال سالم للمرة الثاثة معرضاً مرماه للتهديف
*

----------


## فيصل العجب

*السلام عليكم  نقل مباشر 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKvgfV4LDE
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه ماتكم صنيتو كده ؟؟؟
الحاصل شنو
نحن قافلين الرادى ومعتمدين عليكم
والركب بتكركب 
قولو حاجه !!!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا كريم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ 
دخول التكت وخروج محمد عبد الرحمن
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الحمد لله عدد خلقه زنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته 
 الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الأمين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التكت والرابع للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راااااااااابع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه المريخ ولا عجب
من سطر التاريخ احرفا من نور قادر على الابداع والعودة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا الله يا عبدالمنعم احبك
*

----------


## redstar

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التكت في اول لمسة يبدع ويمتع


المريخ يتقدم برباعية نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لله دركم يافرسان المريخ 

رجال من ضهر رجال
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*محمد هاشم التكت ومن اول لمسه يحرز الهدف الرابع وهدف التاهل باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*قسما  بالله احبكم كلكم  في الله  
ومن ثم في المريخ
اللهم نصرك يارب يارب يارب والتأهل بتوفيقك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور ضخم احمر اللون يتمايل فرحا وابتهاجا بالنصر العظيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى يا وهاب يا كريم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*30 دقيقة ورباعية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*اللهم   انصر  المريخ  نصرا  كبيرا
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*يا رب نصرك يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا كريم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصر مبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فووووووق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*32 دقيقة واربعة اهداف لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*يااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

يا الله يا عبدالمنعم احبك



يحبك الرحمن ويفرحك يا حبيب

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر الله اكبر الله أكبر
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*الاستاد مولع مولع مولع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*34 دقيقة من نار


والمريخ يتقدم برباعية نظيفة حمراء اللون

من عاشور وبكري وبكري والتكت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتمنى أن يصحوا الجمهور ويعود لترديد الأهازيج
فما زالت المبارة قائمة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فى ناس الليله ما حتنوم !!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صعب صعب مريخنا ضد التعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا مجيب السائلين انصرنا نصراً مبين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال ساقط علي ارضية الملعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود غير عادي لفرسان المريخ


غارزيتو وابنه جهزوا الفرسان بافضل حال
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*36 دقيقة ورباعية للمريخ 
اللهم انصرنا على النيجيرين والهلالاب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*لابد من الخامس حتى ترتاح أعصابنا
يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يارب نصرك يارب الطف بقلوبنا.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم اسعاف جمال سالم لتعود الكرة لللعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث والاخير للمريخ 


دخول علاء الدين يوسف وخروج السماني الصاوي
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*يارب  يارب  يارب  الخامس  الرجفه  حاصله  اصعب  الدقائق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علاء الدين يوسف بديلاً لسماني الصاوي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*علاء الدين بديلا للسمانى فى الدقيقة 38
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*40 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني 

وتقدم المريخ برباعية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يللا قفلوها ورا وانهوها على كده واللا كمان جيبو الخامس !!!!
*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*الباقى  كم  ياشباب  الرجفه  حاصله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علي لعيبة المريخ تهدئة اللعب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقية 40 ويا حلاوة الاربعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لله دركم يامريخاب
دوما تصنعون الحدث بامتاع وابداع
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا الله يا الله يا الله نصرك 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تبقت اربعة دقائق
*

----------


## mohanur

*يارب ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب يا كريم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصابة بكرى ويحمل خارج الملعب عند الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريمونتادا مريخية 

دوما نحن من يسطر الحدث
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*يااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علي لعيبة المريخ ان يكتلوا الكرة في باقي الدقائق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للعلم ياصفوة
هذه اول اهداف تدخل مرمى ريفرز النيجيري في البطولة 


انهى الدور الاول 0/0 و4/ 0
وفاز في الذهاب 3/ 0


وهذه اول اهداف تدخل مرماه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي 

والان نلعب في الوقت الضائع وقدره 4 دقائق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
*

----------


## بشارة

*الحمد لله مثنى و ثلاث ورباع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أداء مريخي عالي جدا
وتركيز كبير ولعب بطولي ماشفناه من فترة طويلة جدا
                        	*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*ياشباااااب  لسه  ما أنتهت
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يارب
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*الزمن يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة الثانية فى الزمن المضاف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عاد الجمهور للتشجيع بضراوة والحمد لله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صفر يا حكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## sabry

*وينكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا ناصر يا معين نسألك النصر المبين
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمن المضاف 4 دقائق ومضت 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الزمن المضاف والحكم مستمر فى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*الزمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر
نحن لها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله أكبر
*

----------


## جلال الزبير

*مبروووووووك لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الحمد لله 
*

----------


## sabry

*انتهت ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر 
نهاية المباراة بفوز باهر لزعيم الكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهت ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد 
حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا يليق بجلال وجههك وعظمة سلطانك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله حمد الشاكرين
*

----------


## sabry

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد. الف مبروووك ياشعب المريخ 
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبروووووك ياصفوه
عقبال الاميره السمراء
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*يارب نصرا تفرح به القلوب يارب   نحمدك عليه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مليار مبروووووووووووك يا صفوه
هكذا عودنا المريخ قاهر الابطال
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*استرلينى فتح البوست وتانى انشالله حافتح في المجموعات باذن الله
*

----------


## ابورجاء

*الله اكبر عمولها الرجال



ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه
مع كل الود باقة ورد
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك مريخ السودان
مليون مبروك لصفوة بلادي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر  الله أكبر   الله أكبر
*

----------


## azzreem

*الف مبرووووووك جمهور عظيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*زنقة كلب فى زقاق
يارب لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*المريخ عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*مبروووووووك لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا 
لم اشاهد المباراة الا عبركم...احبكم في الله يازعماء
والله اكتب وتنهمر من عيني الدموع حمدا لله وفرحا بالنصر والحمد لله ان جعلنا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*الف مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*المستحيل ليس مريخيا,,, الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر
مليوووون مبروووووك
ياصفوة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله والشكر لله على هذا الفوز الكبير
ويا المجموعات جاكى بلا !!!
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*299906_mn66com.jpg
*

----------


## بكرى حسين عبد الفراج

*مليار  مليار  مبرووووووك ياهو  ده  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابورجاء

*والذي نفس محمدا بيده 
لم ايأس ابدا من هؤلاء الاشاوس 
نعم انه المريخ لا عجب اتى بالنصر
من قلب المفخرة عظمة يا صفوة
رجالة وحمرة عين دخر يا الزين
الله اكبر ولك الحمد والمنة يا ذو الجلال والاكرام
نصر مستحق وتأهل بعرق الصفوة وزلزال الملاعب
مليااااااااااااااار مبروك لكل الشعب البطل شعب المريخ العظيم.




















ودوا في رعاية الله  وحفظه
مع كل الود باقة ورد
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الف الف الف الف الف مليون دشليون مبروك شفوت رجل ابطال رجل اولاد رجل
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*مليار مبروووووووك للسودان وللصفوة في كل مكان
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله  .  الحمد لله   .الحمد لله .  الحمد لله .  الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*تيت تيت مريخنا حديد
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبرووووووك مبرووووك مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## الملك

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الله أكبر ولله الحمد
هزيمة الذهاب كشفت معدن الصفوة و زادتنا توحدا وقوة ..
لك الحمد يا الله..
القادم أصعب وينتظر الجميع عمل كبير ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مريخنا فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
غلب  ريفرز النيجيري خدمة يمين وعرق جبين
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا الله
مليار مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
شكرا أبطال الملحمة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحمدلله من بعد ومن قبل وإنشا الله دائماً موفقون ويجب أن نستفيد من هذه اللحظات في التماسك وعدم التناحر وأن نستغل هذا الفوز الباهر ونتوحد جميعاً لخدم هذا الكيان العظيم الذي نعشقه حتى الثمالة
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*



هدف التكت  

دا التكت دا التكت 
*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*الف مبروك ولكن ﻻيد معرفة اسباب الهزيمة اﻻولي
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*اللهم لك الحمد 
 حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا 
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ألف ألف مبروك لله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*الف الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف الف  مبروووووووك
*

----------

